# New drill



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

not mine, I'm out of the trade , but if I was in, this thing is bad azz 








A friend of mine just bought it and said he roughed in a whole house with, good battery life, just kept another on charge for backup


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice...:thumbup:


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sweet !! I want one.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't see it lasting more than 5 or 6 holes with A 2 9/16 or 3 5/8 bit. Puts a lot of torque on the drill. But I would like to see it in action.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

jmc12185 said:


> I can't see it lasting more than 5 or 6 holes with A 2 9/16 or 3 5/8 bit. Puts a lot of torque on the drill. But I would like to see it in action.


That's what I was thinking... For a holehawg... as I call 'em needs to be corded. Especially when mixing cement or a new up and out sump line... 1/2' to 3/4" water line bits, sure.... But heavy duty stuff... corded is the way to go.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

He said 2 9/16" was no problem, and used a 4" hole saw, no issues. Either way it's still a bad azz drill.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

No doubt Milwaukee makes great tools! And I can see that being easier to use in a crawl over a corded for sure, but the only time I've used them was for a heavy duty job.

I teeter between Dewalt, Milwaukee and Makita.... Makita for wood working anyhow.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

From what I have heard they work up to 2 9/16 for self feed bits, but will work fine for larger diameter holes with hole saws or three tooth bit hole saws. I am under the impression that this drill is for "electricians" needs, and Milwaukee is going to come out with a heavier duty cordless hawg drill dedicated for plumbers. That drill will be the future new drill and some has options for a chuck, or a quick lock connection too. I can't wait for the plumbing one


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Would make a nice drill for Drill and Eel setup


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Will said:


> Would make a nice drill for Drill and Eel setup


Damm! That's an awesome idea


----------

